# job's tears



## timbla (Dec 24, 2012)

hi all,

have just been introduced to this form of barley, in powder form and so am curious as to any feedback anyone might have on its use and, more importantly, its effect on blood sugar. it scores low on the glycemic index and so would seemingly be good for those of us who are insulin-challenged.

any thoughts/comments would be welcome.

tim


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2012)

First I've heard of it Timbla, will be interested to hear your thoughts when you have tried it


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 24, 2012)

Google search says it's not anything to do with barley and can possibly affect blood sugar - so worth a go.


----------



## timbla (Jan 1, 2013)

sorry for slow response. only just got hold of the stuff, in ground up form. will post findings in due course,  but i am quietly confident it will sate without spiking. we'll see.


----------

